# new grow room



## cincy boy

nice new design 

Size = L 1000mm x W 1000mm x H 1965mm


----------



## MarPassion

Yes, that looks nice. Seems to me like a hydro system.


----------



## Weeddog

would that be a drip system or flood and drain?  nice.


----------



## cincy boy

its a drip system


----------



## MY BABY

i got one of those lights
but oval 
and u can put 2 bulbs in it 
but now i have those 
energy efficent ones 

would it still work 
and im pretty sure that the wat is not high


----------



## cincy boy

it doesent matter the watts but instead the lumens


----------



## Godmaster

hey thats a nice set up u have there thats the one i kinda want. do u have like plans to make it?? that would be tight
Respect!


----------



## sicnarf

what kind of light are you using bro? 250w, 400w or 1000w hps?


----------



## Godmaster

i dont know yet depends on how much i can get make on my next paycheck


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

nice set up you have. one question. where are your plants?


----------



## Eggman

Grunt, you rule!


----------

